# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  لعبة الأكشن و القتال Final Fight  للأندرويد

## لهلوبة الشرق

*لعبة الأكشن و القتال*



* Final Fight* 











*
Final Fight can be played by up to two players simultaneously. Before  the game begins, the player chooses between the three main characters:  Haggar, Cody, and Guy. Each has his own fighting style and attributes.  Health gauges are displayed for both player and enemy characters.*





*حمل من هنا*

----------

